# Bicycle 1938 Elgin Robin ORIGINAL RED PAINT Only 2 known RARE Pre War Bike



## Gary Mc (Mar 29, 2013)

On ebay......

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=230953525559


----------

